# Diseño Osciloscopio USB (Beta 1.0)



## torres.electronico (Jul 31, 2014)

*OSU - V1.0* _(Osciloscopio por placa de Sonido USB)_



Bueno, si bien hay varios diseños en el foro de osciloscopio para PC, yo queria compartir una beta de un osciloscopio USB que recien termine de dibujar, y ahora cuando un amigo me mande la placa de sonido USB que me regalo, voy a probarlo y de seguro, ampliarlo a dos canales...
La idea de no prescindir de una fuente externa simetrica u aparatosa que me agrande mucho el hardware, me llevo a implementar el max232 y asi poder alimentar el amp op. 
Si bien menciono que la idea es implementar la placa de sonido USB, asi como está, se puede emplear la placa onBoard de sus maquinas... 
En breve, les comento como me fue


----------



## Finskey (Jul 31, 2014)

Perdon ya he visto bien el circuito y vi las resistencias para variar el rango, ahora  porque solo llega hasta 50 v? Porque este limite por la placa de sonido?


----------



## seaarg (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola, una pregunta: con el max232 te alcanzo para alimentar el operacional? Te lo pregunto porque yo habia hecho unas pruebas con un opamp TL074 y se caia el voltaje, no alcanzaba la corriente.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola, si, tenes 25mA... No le puse el otro canal y un led para indicar que estaba encendido por que estaba medio jugado con la corriente... No se que tal sera la salida de audio de la misma placa de sonido USB, pero en la proxima beta, le voy a sumar el otro canal, y el otro amp op para hacer el generador de funciones por PC... ahí casi seguro que para ahorrar espacio, voy a tener que implementar algun amp op con 4 operacionales en el mismo encapsulado; el tema va estar en poder hacer las dos cosas con el mismo amp op y que sea lo mas fiel posible... el otro tema es que ahi si se me va caer la mini fuente con el MAX232... Ahi ya voy a tener que pensar en sumarle fuente externa, o... quizas sentarme a pensar un buen rato y quizas algo se me ocurra.
saludos y bienvenido sea todo aporte / mejora


----------



## seaarg (Ago 1, 2014)

Bueno, una idea para hacer algo chico puede ser algunos transistores formando un oscilador y un par de inductores de esos que son "tamaño resistencia". Despues podes regular con un par de zeners.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 1, 2014)

mmmm, dejame armar tu idea en la cabeza y te digo que tan viable puede llegar a ser. Si voy a expandir a dos canales y generador de funciones, voy a tener que buscarle la vuelta por otro lado o...estoy pensando en una manera en como ganar hasta 70mA, pero por el momento es todo mental... lo tengo que llevar a la practica


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 2, 2014)

vamos a ver si consigo el LM2577-12; Esta podria ser una solucion  para tener la fuente simetrica con una tension y corriente de hasta  700mA muy aceptable y estable... 



Si no consigo el LM2577, se vendra la  V1.2B realizada con un NE555... 
Con esta reforma en la fuente, no solo puedo tener los dos canales; Si no que tambien me sobra fuente para realizar en la version 2.0, la salida del generador de funciones... Vamos a intentar 1ero ver cuanta agua se le puede sacar a este pozo y despues les comento...Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Ago 2, 2014)

Yo te decia transistores para hacer algo muy chico. Si lo que queres es algo bueno, te recomiendo que uses 2 integrados MC34063 que son bastante comunes. Uno para generar el voltaje positivo y el otro para negativo. Tambien se puede utilizar 1 solo para ambos voltajes, pero consumiendo poco. Busca en este mismo foro puse un ejemplo.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 2, 2014)

seaarg dijo:


> Yo te decia transistores para hacer algo muy chico. Si lo que queres es algo bueno, te recomiendo que uses 2 integrados MC34063 que son bastante comunes. Uno para generar el voltaje positivo y el otro para negativo. Tambien se puede utilizar 1 solo para ambos voltajes, pero consumiendo poco. Busca en este mismo foro puse un ejemplo.



es que justamente algo "estable" con dos transistores, solo se me ocurria encararlo con el 555... Voy a buscar los topicos que mencionas y te comento que me parecio


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 4, 2014)

LM2577-12... imposible de conseguir en Comodoro, asi que migre a la segunda opcion... la de implementar el 555; Como lo tengo en protoboard, despues dibujo el circuito y lo comparto... Hice unas pruebas sin la placa de sonido USB y se comporta muy bien en el puerto de sonido onBoard de la PC, y la entrada del samsung galaxy advance.
La app de android que implemento se llama "Oscilloscope PRO"; Y el software para pc que estoy probando es el VA (_Visual Analyser_)... despues voy a googlear y buscar mas software y prbar uno por uno y ver cual es el que mejor se adapta y o funciona


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 8, 2014)

Acá la version 1.2B; Dado que me fue imposible conseguir el CI anterior, acá tenemos una version con un 555. el TIP debe llevar si o si disipador, los datos de la bobina estan en el mismo diagrama y las pruebas en protoboard, hasta el momento, parecen aceptables... 



Anoche me puse a dibujar el PCB y ando medio mareado por que me corte la inspiracion, por que a mitad de camino, arranque insertando tambien la etapa del generador de sonido (ya que estabamos ) y los amplificadores operaciones me complicaron un poco la existencia... Quizas haga el PCB de los dos canales de entrada, y aparte la placa del inyector de señales para colocarlo en paralelo a esta placa... Vamos a ver; creo que esto ultimo es lo mas potable paa achicar espacios...
Alguien me quiere ayudar a dibujar?! 



Me olvide comentarles un detalle para los que ya quieren ir metiendo mano. La calibracion de los canales se hace con un multimetro y el software en paralelo midiendo una señal continua.
Para corregir, giramos el potenciometro que esta en la entrada del canal; Antes de conectar el circuito al USB, verifiquen la fuente con el 555 alimentando todo con una fuente externa de 5Vcc...Traten de no usar capacitores reciclados por mas que poarecieran estar en optimos estados


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 8, 2014)

Bueno, ya esta terminada esta nueva version...





Anexo en formato pdf el PCB en escala listo para imprimir en la hoja de tranferencia... Dudas, consultas... no estoy


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2014)

En los esquemáticos de los post #7 y #11 indican que las salidas de los canales 1 y 2 poseen una tierra/masa/GND ficticia generada por el integrado U1.

Por otra parte desde el conector USB tengo una señal de GND que luego del elevador de tensión pasaría a ser la tensión negativa que alimenta al integrado U2.




Disculpen que me entrometa, pero una vez que conecte todo eso en una computadora estaré realizando un corto a la fuente negativa mediante el lazo de masa/GND de la computadora. Y esto me parece que generara muchos problemas a usuarios básicos del foro.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 9, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> En los esquemáticos de los post #7 y #11 indican que las salidas de los canales 1 y 2 poseen una tierra/masa/GND ficticia generada por el integrado U1.
> 
> Por otra parte desde el conector USB tengo una señal de GND que luego del elevador de tensión pasaría a ser la tensión negativa que alimenta al integrado U2.
> 
> ...




A, mirá...tenes razon JuanCa, la pifie en el diagrama... me voy a fijar mas tarde si no me mande el mismo error en el pcb... En el proto, se que no lo conecte asi por que funciono... ya te comento lo del pcb... GRacias,excelentisimo aporte...sinceramente no solo ayudastes a que modifique el diagrama que tiene ese error...le ahorraste a varios en un futuro meter la pata...
Martin

no, safamos... a simple vista al parecer, en el pcb deje para hacer el puente con dos cables desde la fuente hasta el amp op, pero por las dudas lo chequeo a la noche... me das una mano a chequear el protoboad juanka? queres que te suba la captura de las pistas con los componetes de PCBwizard?


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2014)

Torres.Electronico

No uso el PcbWizard, y el error lo vi recién en el ultimo cambio. Mientras usabas el MAX232 para generar las tensiones positivas y negativas del OpAmp no existía ese problema dado que el circuito de aplicación *página 7* así lo muestra.


Ahora supongo que cualquier PC/Notebook/Netbook/Tablet unifica internamente los contactos de masa/Gnd del Usb y las entradas de audio. Solo por eso opine .



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 10, 2014)

Te decia de que si querias, me podias dar una mano mirando esta imagen 



la mire dos veces, y si no me equivoco, creeria que esta bien... comentame asi ya armo un ZIP con el diagrama corregido y este PCB... gracias por la buena voluntad


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 10, 2014)

respecto a lo que comentas de la conexion de GND y masa de los auriculares, etc etc... Me extraña que menciones eso... No creo que tenga que demostrarte que no hay conflicto alguno...supongo, no?


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 2, 2015)

Bueno, despues de tanto tiempo, aca mi beta que esta en fase experimental... La idea del equipo en si, es que a la izquierda este el sciloscopio, a la derecha el generador de funciones con el XR2206 que tengo dando vueltas por ahi, y en el medio una fuente chiquita variable (LM317) y n par de salidas fijas (12v-5v-3.3v)... Tenia ganas de hacer la fuente variable con el mismo micro, pero me va a traer problemas cuando use el osciloscopio y fuente a la ves, asi que prefiero implementar un LM317 y un puerto analogo del micro para la fuente...











Se trata de un pequeño osciloscopio con PIC y display GLCD nokia5110. En las pruebas que estoy realizando hasta el momento, estoy trabajando con frecuencias de hasta 3.8Khz; Ahora tendria que armarme un ocilador variable con otro pic asi voy viendo cual es la rfecuencia maxima de trabajo...






Arranque todo con un amp op 741 pero no me convencio, asi que estoy migrando todo a un simple LM358, y vamos a ver si consigo un amplificador de instrumentacion y colocar manualmente ajuste de ganancia para hacerlo mas practico aun... 










todas estas fotos son con el LM358, suprimi ruido y tengo mejor respuesta






en estos momentos estoy migrando todo a el 18F4550, por que se me ocurrio sumar mas funciones al engendro y quiero sacar por USB varios datos... en breve subo diagrama y video


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 2, 2015)

torrecito sos un geniol !!!!


----------



## elgriego (Oct 2, 2015)

*Excelente diseño colega.*


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 8, 2015)

estoy sumand algunas cosas mas... se me esta complicando un poco, pero lo voy sacando a pico barreta y pala 
unos avances


----------

